# step by step in lodging student visa for Filipinos



## melbystudent (Sep 27, 2011)

hey guys, please pm me if you need guidance in applying for university admission and lodging your student visa application. i have done the same pathway and i am here to help student wanna be in Australia


----------



## Klodset (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi can you tell me whats your time frame in getting the visa approve?

Thanks
Msklodset


----------



## francis05 (May 22, 2013)

I am currently waiting for the decision of my visa . Subclass 573 on streanline processing. Its already >14days and i got no results. I got an email on my enquirt which says that the application is under assessment for applicable legalities and awaiting medical clearance from Global Health systems in australia. Will email if addtl documents will be needed and if the visa decision is forthcoming. What does this email imply? I wish you can help me understnd the meaning of such updates.thanks


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

*student visa*



melbystudent said:


> hey guys, please pm me if you need guidance in applying for university admission and lodging your student visa application. i have done the same pathway and i am here to help student wanna be in Australia


 hi can you be more specific about this? I need to know the info so i can tell my friend, she's interested in pursuing a master's. also how much will be need? if you have an idea. thanks


----------



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

koalabeard said:


> hi can you be more specific about this? I need to know the info so i can tell my friend, she's interested in pursuing a master's. also how much will be need? if you have an idea. thanks


tuition fee you mean by "also how much will be need?"


----------



## markier87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Mark here, and I would like to ask for some help. I recently received a PhD funding for a university in Perth and I am more than happy to avail it but I am still waiting for the results of my IPRS application. Anybody who is also in the same situation? I made some research and I believe VISA 574 is what I need and assessment is at level 1 (Philippines).

Any insight on this matter will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

*Amazing*

Melby are you serious? Can you explain the financial requirement for streamlined 573 visa for two years master program


----------



## celine2584 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi melbz, just came here a week ago and granted a 1 month visa..im planning to exit in new zealand and at the same time want to apply for a student visa to come back...hope u can help me on this...appreciate much if u will response...gbu


----------

